# I'm not really sure what I got here



## sachsr1 (Mar 3, 2016)

I bought a train setup on Craigslist, and it's got this mess of electronics on it. I've read up on it, and I know it's a "Train Brain" from CTI. I'm just not sure what all it can do, and if it's worth keeping. I don't have a Windows computer to plug it into, to see how it works. It looks like it has a lot of funstions, but I'm wondering if a DCC controller would do the same thing? Any thoughts or insight would be great. 

http://www.cti-electronics.com/hardware.htm


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

sachsr1 said:


> I bought a train setup on Craigslist, and it's got this mess of electronics on it. I've read up on it, and I know it's a "Train Brain" from CTI. I'm just not sure what all it can do, and if it's worth keeping. I don't have a Windows computer to plug it into, to see how it works. It looks like it has a lot of funstions, but I'm wondering if a DCC controller would do the same thing? Any thoughts or insight would be great.
> 
> http://www.cti-electronics.com/hardware.htm


From doing a quick read on it, you can use that for block detection to run a signal system. You need to know where your trains are in order for the software to run the signals.


----------



## sachsr1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Would this complement a DCC system, or would it overcomplicate it?


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

sachsr1 said:


> Would this complement a DCC system, or would it overcomplicate it?


It's used as part of a DCC system. That only senses data to use with a software program. Sorta like, if you went to a swap meet and bought a key board, just a key board and asked how does it work or what does it do.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The information in the link does not make it clear just what
is in the locomotive to react to the system. It must be
somehow interactive with DCC since they imply that you
can have more than one train running.

It seems to me this is another advanced system for those
who want to run their trains with a computer set up.

What did you get as actual train, tracks and other
controllers? Does the locomotive say DCC on board
or DCC installed? Is it HO?

Don


----------



## sachsr1 (Mar 3, 2016)

I think it works on sensors in the track. I found an old window laptop I'm gonna try to get it up and running. It came with a simple oval train set. It's a cheaper Bachman set. I'm going to get it working on the simple setup and see if I want to implement it in my new layout or sell it.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

There is nothing in the locomotive specifically for the board. Just it's presence on the section of track that the board is monitoring will tell the sensor that a train is present by the drop in voltage. The locomotive will use some of the voltage that is being applied to the track section. The board sensor detects this when the train rolls into the monitored block. The board can relay that information to the laptop that is running the associated software which in turn will set signals to whatever condition you programmed them to be for a given occupied block.


----------



## sachsr1 (Mar 3, 2016)

I started working with it last night. It looks like it will have a bit of a learning curve for someone like me who's new to the hobby.


----------

